# Masquerade (AU)



## metal_romantic (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering whether anyone else has used Masquerade products (Australian brand). They make theatrical and special effects makeup as well as "normal" makeup. Can anyone give me any recommendations? I've used some of the theatrical makeup but was thinking of buying some eyeshadow palettes and other everyday makeup items. Thanks


----------



## pinkvanilla (Apr 6, 2009)

I love Masquerade products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The concealers especially, I'd definitely recommend them!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was thinking about getting one of their lavender blushes - how do their blushes rate?


----------



## Brie (Apr 6, 2009)

i have only tried their foundations and powders, i use it on a daily basis for about 6months (or more) and i haven't even broken out ore than normal. Which i was expecting.
I am going to start a pallet of their matte shadows i think!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks!

Has anyone tried their eyeshadows? I only have one. It's matte black and it's really... not good. The colour payoff is poor. One the Vogue forums some people raved about the colour payoff (different colours) though, so I'm wondering whether to give them another chance and try a different colour. I can't compare their theatrical makeup to any other brands, but when I use them I could post pics of my work if anyone is interested. I will be creating a bruised eye, cuts, burns, and aging.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Where abouts are they sold?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2009)

Online was where I found them - but they have a stockist finder here


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't buy them here in Adelaide... I bought mine from eBay.

I don't know how many grams are in the items (eyeshadows, blush etc.) as it doesn't say on the website and I emailed them to ask and they never responded. *sulks*

Does anybody know how many grams are in their shadows and blushes?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool! I like Kryolan for Theatrical and SPFX and they have allot of product you can use as everyday makeup and pretty reasonable prices too.


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 9, 2009)

i facepaint for a living and use both grimas and kryloan both are awsome and i have never had any kids have reactions which i often have parents worry about (bad experiances with cheapy brands and cruddy unhygienic painters)


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_i facepaint for a living and use both grimas and kryloan both are awsome and i have never had any kids have reactions which i often have parents worry about (bad experiances with cheapy brands and cruddy unhygienic painters)_

 
have you tried Masquerade?


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 12, 2009)

no i havent, mainly beacause i love the products i already use,


----------



## Brie (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_I can't buy them here in Adelaide... I bought mine from eBay.

I don't know how many grams are in the items (eyeshadows, blush etc.) as it doesn't say on the website and I emailed them to ask and they never responded. *sulks*

Does anybody know how many grams are in their shadows and blushes?_

 

i think the blush is 1/2 ounce

 just ordered from ebay

1 b3 foundation pot 14 gram (these pots last me about 2-3 months each)
1 b2 foundation 1/2oz
BLUSH  Satin White 1/2 oz
SHIMMER CREAM  (93) prune 4 g 
SHIMMER CREAM COSMETICS (487) 8g dark green
SHIMMER CREAM COSMETICS (96) 8g  pink
Matt gothic white eyeshadow (8gram)
 all for 44.95 from ebay


i'll tell you guys how the colours go!!!


----------



## Brie (May 8, 2009)

oh i forgot about this thread, I've been using all this stuff and i like it. Maybe except for the white shimmer blush it REALLY needs to be buffed in.
I use the white shadow ALL the time and i really like their foundation and they sent me a free concealer!


----------



## metal_romantic (May 8, 2009)

^Thanks!

I just got some off ebay too!

I think the 1/2 ounce is the jar rather than the contents, which is what I wanted to know.

The blushes are great! Very highly pigmented! So far I've only tried them on my hand but I am very impressed. They have great staying power too. I will definitely be buying more.

All the eyeshadows I bought seem to be really good (on my hand) except for BM30, which is "gothic black" (matte)- it wasn't that impressive.

The shimmer powders (similar to pigments) are gorgeous.


----------

